# M*G ROP High vs. Low beamshots...?



## cutlerylover (Mar 30, 2007)

Anyone have comparison beamshots for a 2D ROP...the difference between the pelican high and low bulbs both using 6 rechargable AA's...? I have the ROp setup with the low bulb and love it, but I never tried the high bulb (never got one, only got the low bulbs) I was just wonderign how much better it is with the same battery setup (6AA) ?


----------



## Lobo (Mar 30, 2007)

+1 on that.


----------



## MatajumotorS (Mar 30, 2007)

I am going to take beamshots for high and low wit 2x2 Li-Ons for my own interest too, when i will have time.


----------



## Strauss (Mar 30, 2007)

I have a 2D ROP high and a 2C ROP low. I run 2x18650's in both lights, so it isn't exactly the same as your set-up, but here are some shots of the two.

*ROP low heavy stipple reflector:*






*ROP high heavy stipple reflector:*





The HOLA is MUCH brighter. I get ~650 lumens on fresh batteries in my lightbox with the HOLA. The LOLA comes in at ~275 lumens with the same set-up.


----------



## cutlerylover (Mar 30, 2007)

Thank you Strauss, that exaclty what I was lookign for...I appreciate it, actually I rewmember your original thread with those pics, but I forgot it showed the ROP high and low...Thanks again!


----------



## Strauss (Mar 30, 2007)

cutlerylover said:


> Thank you Strauss, that exaclty what I was lookign for...I appreciate it, actually I rewmember your original thread with those pics, but I forgot it showed the ROP high and low...Thanks again!


 
Anytime


----------



## goosefraba (Mar 30, 2007)

Would the brightness be different if ROP setup was change to, MOP reflector? Just asking...thanks.

Nice pics.


----------



## cutlerylover (Mar 30, 2007)

thats another good question...this is just a guess but I think even if you lose lumens with different reflectors it can't be much...Anyone know?


----------



## Alin10123 (Mar 31, 2007)

goosefraba said:


> Would the brightness be different if ROP setup was change to, MOP reflector? Just asking...thanks.
> 
> Nice pics.





cutlerylover said:


> thats another good question...this is just a guess but I think even if you lose lumens with different reflectors it can't be much...Anyone know?



It's not so much you loose output. But you loose throw with more texture on the reflector. But the heavier the texture, the more artifact free the beam is. So it's kind of a tradeoff.


----------



## cutlerylover (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah I knew that...th beam kind of spreads out more as the heavier the texture is on it...thats why I LOVE my medium stippled reflector in my ROP, because it makes a great wall of light with no artifacts what so ever...I need to pick one of fivemegas removable cammed reflectors before he sells out so I have the option to adjust my beam if I want...

Anyway I would imagine that the same beam from a ROP in flood mode would be less bright than the center of a tightly focused beam usign the same light...So maybe not lossed lumens but rather the same light arranged differently, thats all....brighter spill as apposed to hotter hotspot...


----------



## Strauss (Mar 31, 2007)

There is no change in overall output, but there will be a significant difference in lux (throw). I now have a MOP reflector in my ROP high since those shots were taken and it picked up a lot of lux, yet still has a decent beam. In a light as bright as the ROP high, I picked up ~7K lux going from a heavy stipple to a medium orange peel reflector....


----------



## MatajumotorS (Mar 31, 2007)

tooked some beamshots hi vs low rop:


----------



## 021411 (Mar 31, 2007)

Neat! That's a huge difference.


----------



## cutlerylover (Mar 31, 2007)

Awesome, thank you for takign the time to show that, great comparison shot! I appreciate it!


----------



## willrx (Mar 31, 2007)

Great shot, how'd you do that?


----------



## InFlux (Mar 31, 2007)

MatajumotorS said:


> tooked some beamshots hi vs low rop:





Oohhhh! I like the disappearing dog trick too!!!  

Seriously, thanks for the comparison! I've only ever used the "high" bulb so far (but wondered about the "low" which I imagine gets a much better runtime).

Thanks again! I really prefer the real world beamshots to plain white wall.


----------



## LumenHound (Mar 31, 2007)

rkonieska posted ROP high and low beamshots in his Beamshots: Fivemega's new 43 watt 2.25 D thread back in mid February.


----------



## Alin10123 (Mar 31, 2007)

InFlux said:


> Oohhhh! I like the disappearing dog trick too!!!
> 
> Seriously, thanks for the comparison! I've only ever used the "high" bulb so far (but wondered about the "low" which I imagine gets a much better runtime).
> 
> Thanks again! I really prefer the real world beamshots to plain white wall.



The dog probably got freaked out by the ROP and left by the time the 2nd shot was taken. lol


----------



## MatajumotorS (Apr 1, 2007)

Actualy it is my cat Montana :lolsign: . And she loves to sneak arround when i am doen something  .


----------

